# Has anyone built...



## stifflej (Aug 11, 2008)

A self feeder for grain out of a 55 gallon plastic barrel? If so, do you have any pics of it that you can share?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I've seen photos of it although never done it as we don't feed grain. Basically someone cut a hole near the bottom big enough for the animals to stick their snouts in and pushed the plastic inward there. Grain gravity fed down.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Hildymarie (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm guessing one would have to fasten it securely to a fence or something or it would just become a big toy like you give to a dog that they play with and it dispenses treats as it rolls around.
Not to mention it would bet all chewed up by them figuring out how to get more. Sounds like fun for them.LOL


----------



## stifflej (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I built one out of wood instead of using the 55 gal drum, just seemed easier. Here is a pic of it, still needs some work to try to keep water out of the food, but seems to work well. Will hold about 400lbs of feed...


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It looks like a good, sturdy feeder.


----------

